# Suddenly normal and confused



## blady329 (Mar 12, 2011)

Last year I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism in late July. I started on PTU and began having a lowered WBC. In January I switched to Tapazole, but my WBC continued to be low but I was stable. It should be noted in December my thyroid levels were in range. I decided to radiation over surgery in early march late February. Since then, my thyroid is "normal." I have discovered I am B12 and D deficient, but otherwise my WBC is normal and so is my thyroid. i don't have to return for tests until August. 
So my question is... isn't it fast that my thyroid stabilized? Isn't it strange my thyroid hasn't returned to hyperthyroid after being on the medicine for only a short time?
It makes me wonder... 
I really just want to get radiation over with while I'm on my insurance and just get on with my life.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blady329 said:


> Last year I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism in late July. I started on PTU and began having a lowered WBC. In January I switched to Tapazole, but my WBC continued to be low but I was stable. It should be noted in December my thyroid levels were in range. I decided to radiation over surgery in early march late February. Since then, my thyroid is "normal." I have discovered I am B12 and D deficient, but otherwise my WBC is normal and so is my thyroid. i don't have to return for tests until August.
> So my question is... isn't it fast that my thyroid stabilized? Isn't it strange my thyroid hasn't returned to hyperthyroid after being on the medicine for only a short time?
> It makes me wonder...
> I really just want to get radiation over with while I'm on my insurance and just get on with my life.


So, you are having the radiation when? Welcome to the Board!









What do your labs look like? Do you have copies? Can you post the most recent results and the ranges? We must have the ranges.

Have you had any antibodies' tests or a radioactive uptake scan?

How do you feel?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Same thing happened with me, not in such a short time span but, I was diagnosed with graves, the PTU did not help, it made me sick and they told me my tsh was so high that they could not give me that much ptu, as andros and nasdaqP know (if they remember me) I was / am a indignant jerk to my doctors and the ignorance surrounding this "disease" I finally got a good doc, have had a TON of blood tests done, did some very unconventional things that a doc would never recommend and for the last 180 days, I have been "normal" and don't have to go back for any tests until July.

My Doc thinks Ive been hyper and UN diagnosed since I was a teen, I'm now 37 and he said he thinks it has just burnt itself out, I had no radiation and no radiouptake because I had a serious kidney surgery and they did not want to stress my kidneys. It was almost like night and day, I was super hyper! sweating all the time, just totally unorganized in thought, crazy raving mad most of the day, and could never sleep. I weighed 140 pounds and could drink a 5th of crown royal and smoke a ounce of weed and not be even close to passed out and would tell my doctor this. they had me on Soma (which is like heroin x3) I was taking 6 of those a day, smoking, drinking, just to feel calm, then my white blood cell count went through the roof so I quit taking everything, no smoking, no drinking, no pills.. nothing, BUT my TSH was still very high, it took about 6 months and I just started feeling better... was having the blood tests done and they said my TSH and things in my CBC's were getting stable, doc said this had nothing to do with the substance abuse (and I was abusing it) 4 tests ago was the kicker, my tsh just took a nose dive to almost normal and has been just a TAD high (they said for me, as high as it was, this level is great and they advised to just do what I want to do) and for almost half a year I have felt great. One thing I do notice is that, I also used to be able to eat like a horse, I mean, I could put food down the ole gullet all day! and never gain a pound, now, I'm gaining weight pretty badly and I work out 4 days a week and this spare tire is HARD to get rid of and I'm ravenously hungry most of the day, but thats better than feeling the way I felt.

Your in a great place with people who know their stuff, don't be afraid to answer the math questions about levels and scales, these folks will help you and probly saved my life a few times. I'm sorry to hear you are going through this but if your normal Id wait on the radiation thing a while and see what happens. All you folks are in my prayers! 
Peace!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Same thing happened with me, not in such a short time span but, I was diagnosed with graves, the PTU did not help, it made me sick and they told me my tsh was so high that they could not give me that much ptu, as andros and nasdaqP know (if they remember me) I was / am a indignant jerk to my doctors and the ignorance surrounding this "disease" I finally got a good doc, have had a TON of blood tests done, did some very unconventional things that a doc would never recommend and for the last 180 days, I have been "normal" and don't have to go back for any tests until July.
> 
> My Doc thinks Ive been hyper and UN diagnosed since I was a teen, I'm now 37 and he said he thinks it has just burnt itself out, I had no radiation and no radiouptake because I had a serious kidney surgery and they did not want to stress my kidneys. It was almost like night and day, I was super hyper! sweating all the time, just totally unorganized in thought, crazy raving mad most of the day, and could never sleep. I weighed 140 pounds and could drink a 5th of crown royal and smoke a ounce of weed and not be even close to passed out and would tell my doctor this. they had me on Soma (which is like heroin x3) I was taking 6 of those a day, smoking, drinking, just to feel calm, then my white blood cell count went through the roof so I quit taking everything, no smoking, no drinking, no pills.. nothing, BUT my TSH was still very high, it took about 6 months and I just started feeling better... was having the blood tests done and they said my TSH and things in my CBC's were getting stable, doc said this had nothing to do with the substance abuse (and I was abusing it) 4 tests ago was the kicker, my tsh just took a nose dive to almost normal and has been just a TAD high (they said for me, as high as it was, this level is great and they advised to just do what I want to do) and for almost half a year I have felt great. One thing I do notice is that, I also used to be able to eat like a horse, I mean, I could put food down the ole gullet all day! and never gain a pound, now, I'm gaining weight pretty badly and I work out 4 days a week and this spare tire is HARD to get rid of and I'm ravenously hungry most of the day, but thats better than feeling the way I felt.
> 
> ...


LHM! It is really good to hear from you! Of course we "remember!"

What thyroid replacement are you on and how much? How about a look at your most recent labs and ranges? You should not have to work that hard to get the weight off and keep it off.

Maybe put our heads together and see where some "tweaking" would help!


----------

